# Clear mucousy discharge around butt?



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey guys -
From my other posts, as you know, Herby isn't doing too well today. He went from nice last night to seriously aggressive and totally unable to be held because he's biting (not hard, but a lot). He's been really upset today and will curl into a ball when I try to make him sit up on my hand like he usually does. When I tried to hold him against me today to calm him down, I felt this sticky thing underneath him. Some got on my stomach and it was clear and mucous like if you sneeze. Also I checked and it felt like it was coming from his butt, but I'm not sure if it really was or not. It scared the crap out of me.

On top of him having a mite problem but already being treated a week ago, he's losing a ton more quills just today, as in 30-35 and he's starting to have a few bald patches. I called the vet but he hasn't returned my call to see if he should be brought in. I just wanna know if anyone had the same issue with their male hedgehog with this clear discharge that looks like it's coming from their anus. It could've been his penis but I found it on his anus when I turned him over to check where it came from.

Thanks!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like your boy just got through with his BOY TIME  :lol:


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

ohhhh...thank god. i was wondering what that was. but his super aggressiveness is scaring me.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You may have interupted him before he got finished  :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You'll want to check into the quill loss but I agree with Larry and it does sound like boy time for the other issue  It seems to help if you put a few little hedgie blankets in his hide out because I notice the hedgie will stay cleaner and instead the blankets will get the worst of it. It is kinda gross but you get used to it after awhile and start figuring out when they are up to those shenanigans lol Do you have fleece liners? Not to be gross or anything but I notice sometimes my guy will be so gentlemanly and drag himself on the liner, funny and disturbing to watch but I honestly don't get to many surprises so I think his technique is working for him. Fleece and flannel have to be the greatest bedding of all time imo


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

hahaa i'm gonna make him one or buy him a fleece pouch. thanks guys!


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

hey guys i finally saw what the discharge is. Anyone seen this before:

My hedgehog was making strange sounds from his tummy area, like growling when hungry. I tried to feed him and he ate okay, but while he was resting against the back of my neck he made this farting sound. When I picked him up there were clear bubbles coming out of his butt, and when I wiped it was the same clear sticky stuff I saw last time, directly out of his anus.

Is it the cat food diet I have him on? I'm using Purina One Pro Plan for kittens with 32% protein and 15% fat.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He needs to see a vet.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

LarryT said:


> He needs to see a vet.


Seconded.

Is he pooping normal?


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. He's seeing the vet today at 2pm.

He is pooping normally but on and off. His poop was really green last night after being aggressive with us when we first picked him up, and then his poop was normal this morning. It's weird.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

How long have you had him? It sounds like he is having a bit of stress related poop issues. Often if they have a bit of an upset digestive system they will have a bit of mucous with the poop. 

Good luck at the vet.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hope the vet went well! 
I see that you have a Ticker Factory timer in your signature, is your hedgie actually 20 days old or have you had him for 20 days?


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey guys!
The tracker I have on my signature is how long Herby's been home. He's actually going on 8 weeks old.

Here's what happened at the vet:

-He took the stool samples I kept in a ziploc and he took the one that Herby gave him fresh on the examination table to be tested just in case. I told him about the clear mucous from his butt and he wants to double check his digestive system.

-As for the aggression, looks like Herby is going through two things right now at the same time: PUBERTY AND QUILLING. The mite problem is pretty much gone and we're doing a preventative treatment of Revolution next week. 

-PUBERTY: the aggression may be from him going through puberty. Apparently his biting is followed with humping air, and the vet thinks that this is a sign that he's going through hormonal changes right now. This is causing him to bite more and have that attitude problem.

-QUILLING: the vet looked between his quills and said his skin looks great but there are small quills coming through, and in the one area he examined he saw at least 30!! Poor baby is probably hurting right now.

Overall, he's just going through his puberty stage with quilling on top of that and it's pissing him off. Vet said to leave him alone when he's super pissed off, but try to handle him for at least 30 minutes at night. The cat food thing is fine, as long as I keep the protein below 35% or even better, below 30%. I've ordered specialty hedgehog food so I hope it works out for him.

The thing is that the pet store said he was 4 weeks which puts him at 7 weeks old now, but he may be 8 weeks old right now according to the vet. Poor little guy is going through a lot.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That's good to hear the vet went well.  
However, I would stick to a mix of 2 or 3 high quality cat foods instead of any commercial hedgehog food. Recommended brands can be found on this list: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15 What food did you specially order?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

There is no way he was four weeks old when you got him. At that age, baby hedgehogs are not even away from their mother yet.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> There is no way he was four weeks old when you got him. At that age, baby hedgehogs are not even away from their mother yet.


At least that's what we'd hope... Pet stores aren't always the brightest in the bunch =\


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, definitely. :roll: But I doubt a four week old hedgie would survive, or at least be in reasonable health, if taken away from mom that young.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah I assume that he was older, possibly 5 weeks or so. He's going through puberty and quilling, so the vet thinks he may be 8 weeks going on 9 weeks now. Stupid exotic pet store didn't even know what age the hedgehog was.

Hey guys--has your hedgehog ever bit you hard, as in grab on and not let go? He did that to my arm today and I had to blow on his face to make him release me. I'm trying to figure out if this puberty thing makes him super aggressive like that. 

As for the hedgehog food, I ordered Spike's Delite. Here are the stats on that food:
Crude Protein Not less than 30.0%
Crude Fat Not less than 10.0%
Crude Fiber Not more than 6.0%
Moisture Not more than 12.0%
The premium diet has an excellent protein and fat content of 32% protein and 12% fat
It contains six sources of protein (chicken meal, soybean meal, extruded whole soy-meal, fish meal, whole dried eggs, and blood meal) with chicken meal being the main ingredient. A variety of protein sources provides a variety of amino acids to your pet.
Spike’s Delite is the optimal kibble size for both babies and adults. It is large enough that it can be picked up easily but still small enough for babies and adults to chew easily.
The Spike’s Delite kibble is hard enough to provide a crunch and to help clean teeth but it absorbs water or broth readily to make a suitable mash for hedgies with special needs.
Extrusion method processing for maximum digestibility. The method of processing dramatically affects the quality of nutrients available and how the nutrients are used by the animal. More information about this type of processing is available by request.
Celated trace minerals – a process by which trace elements are combined with an amino acid which allows for immediate absorption of the minerals. Very few foods contain this benefit.
It contains higher amounts of potassium and lower amounts of iron than traditional cat food. The current formula is based on recommendations made by many respectable breeders after years of use. 
No added pesticides or preservatives.
Four varieties designed to meet the nutritional needs throughout various stages of life.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't feed a food with corn as the second ingredient as the main diet.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

As an official "hedgehog" food, Spike's Delight isn't all too bad. Just make sure it's part of your little guy's mix of kibbles; not the only thing he eats. 

Satin rather liked the shape of Spike's; it's the thing I've seen her chomp through the easiest.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks. That's exactly what I'm gonna do-mix his kibbles with the spike's delite. I hope that it gives him what he needs. I ran on of mealworms and the pet store was out, so I"ll get more to mix in to his diet next week.

Wish me luck. I'm dealing with a now biter due to puberty and quilling. apparently he humps, too.


----------



## Kooshylove (Mar 20, 2012)

Did you ever figure out what was wrong with ur hedgehog? Mine was having the same issue this morning.


----------

